# Fod map diet



## sunnybrook (Jan 31, 2012)

I have been looking for a chart outlining the foods in the "fod map" diet with no success. Each site takes you somewhere else.







Would some one be so kind as to email me or send a link to the chart outlining the foods that are compatible with IBS.. Many thanks


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

have you seen this chart--on the "diet" forum on this board--just click on the pdf file link for the chart. there is a lot of terrific info about the fodmap diet in this forum. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/138274-printable-fodmap-diet-chart-for-your-convenience/


----------

